# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  NAC 4ο CHRISBERG Grand Prix  Ρόδος 15 Νοεμβρίου 2008

## chrisberg

Στο παρών τόπικ θα αναφέρω ότι εξέλιξη υπάρχει σχετικά με τη διοργάνωση στη Ρόδο
καθώς και κάποιες φώτο από την προετοιμασία αθλητών.
Δεκτά τα καλοπροαίρετα σχόλια σας, οι ευχές σας, οι δηλώσεις συμμετοχής, και η ιδέες σας για 
να γίνει το Grand Prix καλλίτερο.
Θα χαρώ αν υπάρξουν και άτομα από το φόρουμ και με χαρά θα τους φιλοξενήσουμε στη Ρόδο.

Με εκτίμηση
Χρυσοβέργης Μιχάλης

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ ωραία Μιχάλη, έχεις τις ευχές και τη στήριξη όλων μας.

Κράτα μας ενήμερους για ό,τι νεότερο.   :03. Clap:  

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

καλη επιτυχια μιχαλη.αν και το ξερω αφου ολες οι διοργανωσεις σου εινα αψογες.ελπιζω ναμαι καλα μελοντικα να παρω και εγω μερος σε μια διοργανωση σου.  :03. Awesome:

----------


## Muscleboss

και η αφίσσα του αγώνα.

----------


## chrisberg

Σ'ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια ioannis1.
Θα χαρώ να βρεθείς κοντά μας.

----------


## argyrakis

Καλή επιτυχία και από εμένα και μπράβο σου γιατί είσαι ένας από τους αγωνιστές του bodybuilding

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλή επιτυχία μιχάλη γιατί ξέρω τι τρέξιμο έχει μια τέτοια οργάνωση για να γίνει σωστα , ασε που πιστεύω οτι θα την έχεις γιατί έχεις την εμπειρία απο διοργανώσεις.
μακάρι αν το επιτρέψουν οι υποχρεώσεις να ρθούμε και στούς αγώνες στην όμορφη ρόδο.  :03. Clap:

----------


## chrisberg

> Καλή επιτυχία και από εμένα και μπράβο σου γιατί είσαι ένας από τους αγωνιστές του bodybuilding



Σ'ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια και χαίρομαι γι' αυτά.
θα χαρώ να σε γνωρίσω και απο κοντά!  :02. Wave:

----------


## chrisberg

> καλή επιτυχία μιχάλη γιατί ξέρω τι τρέξιμο έχει μια τέτοια οργάνωση για να γίνει σωστα , ασε που πιστεύω οτι θα την έχεις γιατί έχεις την εμπειρία απο διοργανώσεις. 
> μακάρι αν το επιτρέψουν οι υποχρεώσεις να ρθούμε και στούς αγώνες στην όμορφη ρόδο.


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Ηλία.
Το παλεύω πολύ.
Το ποιό δύσκολο κομάτι είναι οι συμμετοχές.
Θα χαρώ πολύ εάν καταφέρεις να κατέβεις.
Θα είναι μεγάλη μας τιμή να έχουμε αθλητές σαν και έσένα τον Αργυράκη και τον Ioannis κοντά μας.
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Spyro D

Καλη τυχη!Ειναι πολυ ευχαριστο να βλεπουμε να γινονται αγωνες με σωστη οργανωση!  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## chrisberg

Ευχαριστω Σπύρο.
keep pumping

----------


## Muscleboss

Μιχάλη σε μια συζήτηση που είχα για τον αγώνα που διοργανώνεις, με ρώτησαν αν θα κατέβει ο Μάγκος... και σκέφτηκα να σου μεταβιβάσω το ερώτημα...  :01. Mr. Green:  

ΜΒ

----------


## chrisberg

Οπως και πέρσι ο Γιάννης θα συμμετάσχει ώς Gest του αγώνα μαζί με τους Σαρακίνη και Κεφαλιανό.

----------


## Muscleboss

Μερικές φώτο απο την περσινή διοργάνωση και μια πανοραμική της αίθουσας.









Το άγαλματάκι τρόπαιο σε 45cm. χρυσό σε40cm. αργυρό και  35cm. χάλκινο για όλες τις κατηγορίες για τους 3 πρώτους κάθε κατηγορίας

----------


## billys15

Φοβερη η αιθουσα και φαινεται φοβερη και γενικα η οργανωση.

P.S.: Καλα οι guest σκιζουν ε... 8) Αντε να δουμε ποτε θα τους πετυχουμε κι εμεις απο κοντα  :01. lol:

----------


## RUHL

Καλα το αγαλματακι ειναι φοβερο   :03. Thumb up:   :03. Thumb up:   μπραβο chrisberg που το σκεφτηκες πολυ προτοτυπο για ελληνικα δεδομενα επιτελους ενα βραβιο-τροπαιο που δειχνει οτι ειναι ββινγκ γιατι στα περισσοτερα αλλα αθληματα αν οχι ολα ολοι ιδια τροπαια περνουν

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όταν γίνονται τέτοιοι αγώνες σε ωραίους χώρους και με προσεγμένη οργάνωση τότε το ευχαριστιέται και ο θεατής και ας μην είναι το τοπ επίπεδο με τέρατα αρκεί να υπάρχουν συμετοχές ωραίων αθλητών με προσεγμένη εμφάνηση και ωραία ποζαρίσματα .
γιατί αυτό είναι το ββ μια γιορτή με μουσική μυώδη σώματα και γραμωμένα και ωραίος ανταγωνισμός και με την κατάληλη και προσεγμένη διοργάνωση όπως αυτά που βλέπουμε στις φοτο, είναι ενα ωραίο αισθητικά αποτέλεσμα που έτσι και η τηλεόραση να έρθει θα δείξουν ωραία πράγματα ,όπως και οι χορηγοί θα μείνουν ευχαρηστημένοι που μπήκαν σε τέτοια οργάνωση.  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

θα υπαρχουν μηπως τιμες ειδικες για εμας που ερχομαστε απο μακρυα σε καποιο ξενοδοχειο;

----------


## Spyro D

Τον Κεφαλιανο τον εχω δει απο κοντα περσι στο Mr Hellas που εκανε guest.Το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι αυτος ο αθητης ειναι σε αλο επιπεδο απο ολους τους αλλους!χωρις να θελω να αδικησω τους αλλους!
Οσο για τον Σαρακινη.....ενα αγαλμα!Μια σωματοδωμη που θα ζηλευαν ακομα κ οι πιο πετυχημενοι bb!Στα 87κλια το καλυτερο σωμα που εχω δει!!!  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## chrisberg

> billys15: Φοβερη η αιθουσα και φαινεται φοβερη και γενικα η οργανωση. 
> 
> P.S.: Καλα οι guest σκιζουν ε... Αντε να δουμε ποτε θα τους πετυχουμε κι εμεις απο κοντα


 
Ευχαριστώ φίλε και εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ και "στημένη" για αγώνες είναι φανταστική.
Οι gest είναι πάνω απ'ολα καλά παιδιά και καλοί φίλοι.
Αμέσως ανταποκριθηκαν στο κάλεσμα μου.
Μακάρι να έρθουν και παιδία απο το forum. (και οι πρωταθλητές μας ενοώ)
Αργυράκη Τριανταφύλου και Γιάννη "μπηχτή" είναι αυτή.  :02. Clown2:   :02. Clown2:   :02. Clown2:

----------


## perastikos

Πολυ καλή φαινεται η διοργανωση τουλαχιστον απο τις φωτο και λογικά φέτος θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερη.Δυστηχώς το κόστος είναι πολυ μεγάλο και δύσκολα μπορεί κάποιος να παρακολουθήσει τους αγώνες.Καλή δύναμη.

----------


## chrisberg

> Ruhl :Καλα το αγαλματακι ειναι φοβερο μπραβο chrisberg που το σκεφτηκες πολυ προτοτυπο για ελληνικα δεδομενα επιτελους ενα βραβιο-τροπαιο που δειχνει οτι ειναι ββινγκ γιατι στα περισσοτερα αλλα αθληματα αν οχι ολα ολοι ιδια τροπαια περνουν


Φίλε Ruhl αυτός είναι ο λόγος που μπήκα και εγώ σε αυτή τη διαδικασία.
Τ αγαλματάκι είναι αντίγραφο απο το logo του μαγαζιού μου, και σαν πρωτοτυπο καταλαβαίνεις τι μου κόστισε.
Ηθελα κάτι διαφορετικό και πιστεύω ότι το κατάφερα.
Ευχαριστω!

 :02. Wave:   :02. Wave:   :02. Wave:

----------


## chrisberg

> όταν γίνονται τέτοιοι αγώνες σε ωραίους χώρους και με προσεγμένη οργάνωση τότε το ευχαριστιέται και ο θεατής και ας μην είναι το τοπ επίπεδο με τέρατα αρκεί να υπάρχουν συμετοχές ωραίων αθλητών με προσεγμένη εμφάνηση και ωραία ποζαρίσματα . 
> γιατί αυτό είναι το ββ μια γιορτή με μουσική μυώδη σώματα και γραμωμένα και ωραίος ανταγωνισμός και με την κατάληλη και προσεγμένη διοργάνωση όπως αυτά που βλέπουμε στις φοτο, είναι ενα ωραίο αισθητικά αποτέλεσμα που έτσι και η τηλεόραση να έρθει θα δείξουν ωραία πράγματα ,όπως και οι χορηγοί θα μείνουν ευχαρηστημένοι που μπήκαν σε τέτοια οργάνωση.


 
Φίλε Ηλία οι λεπτομέριες στην περασμένη εκδήλωση ήταν απίστευτες.΄

Γνώσεις συγκεντρωμένες απο 20 έτη. 
Σαν αθλητής σαν κριτής και σαν διοργανωτής.
Οχι απλά υπήρχε τηλεόραση αλλά είχα και τη δυνατότηα να διαλέξω τα αποσπάσματα που πρόβαλαν.

----------


## chrisberg

> θα υπαρχουν μηπως τιμες ειδικες για εμας που ερχομαστε απο μακρυα σε καποιο ξενοδοχειο;


 
Για τους special Guest opos εσύ και τα άλλα παιδιά (Moderators) η φιλοξενία μας θα είναι
για μια ακόμα φορά υποδιγματική.
( η Τούλα ξέρει ) φίλε Γιάννη.
Απλα ενημερώστε με έγκαιρα.

----------


## chrisberg

> SpyroD : Τον Κεφαλιανο τον εχω δει απο κοντα περσι στο Mr Hellas που εκανε guest.Το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι αυτος ο αθητης ειναι σε αλο επιπεδο απο ολους τους αλλους!χωρις να θελω να αδικησω τους αλλους! 
> Οσο για τον Σαρακινη.....ενα αγαλμα!Μια σωματοδωμη που θα ζηλευαν ακομα κ οι πιο πετυχημενοι bb!Στα 87κλια το καλυτερο σωμα που εχω δει!!!


 :03. Thumb up:   :03. Thumb up:  μαζί σου Σπύρο

----------


## chrisberg

Εάν η κράτηση στα tickets είαναι εγκαιρα ο.κ.
τότε το κόστος είναι μικρό. (με Aegean 100-150 ευρώ)
στο www.dioskuroi.com έχω αρκετές φώτο απο την περσινή διορgάνωση.
Have a look  :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:

----------


## ioannis1

thanks.πολυ οργανωμενος μιχαλη.

----------


## chrisberg

Η αιθουσα που θα γίνει η διοργάνωση στις 15 Νοεμβριου.
Sofitel Capsis χωρητικότητας 4000 θεατών (ο στόχος μου είναι 1000).

----------


## chrisberg

Τα Bunner του αγώνα θα είναι τρία με διαστάσεις 1,90μ. Χ 5,10. " ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ " και θα μπουν
σε κεντρικα σημεία της πόλης.
Εκτός απο το Γιάννη Μάγκο στο bunner είναι και ο Γιάννης Γκιννής αμετρητες φορές Mr Hellas
Mr Europe & Mr Universe. Πραγματικά το παρών συναντάει το παρελθόν στο Grand Prix  :02. Rocking:

----------


## djforcegr

Για αλλη μια φορα μια δυνατη διοργανωση με πολλους και μεγαλους αθλητες ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια αν και ειναι σιγουρη και ο μιχαλης χρυσοβεργης ειναι ο μοναδικος στην Ροδο που τολμα κατι τετοιες κινησεις γιατι ειναι απλα τα πραγματα ΟΤΑΝ ΕΧΕΙς ΕΡΓΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙΣ.......PREPARE FOR MUSCLE ART SHOW!!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όλα δείχνουν οτι ο μιχάλης θα κάνει σοβαρή δουλειά όπως πάντα αλλά αυτό μάλον θα θυμίζει γιουροβίζιον ότι καλύτερο σαν χώρος για αγώνα ββ .
το συμαντικό είναι να προβληθεί σωστά γιατί θα είναι άδικο τέτοιο γεγονός να μην έχει την ανάλογη προβολή.  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## chrisberg

Σ' ευχαριστώ φίλε μου Ηλία.
Σήμερα κάναμε γυρίσματα με τηλεοπτικό στο γυμναστήριο και το Σάββατο
θα γίνει η προβολή του αγώνα και των αθλητών σε ωριαία εκπομπή!

----------


## gym mind

Μπορουμε να δουμε καπου την εκπομπη???

----------


## Muscleboss

πραγματικά εντυπωσικά όλα αυτά...

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

Μιχαλη να ευχηθω καλη επιτυχια τοσο σε σενα που πραγματικα εισαι αγωνιστης , οσο και για τους αθλητες που θα συμμετασχουν στον αγωνα!
Ευχομαι ολα να πανε τελεια!

----------


## Fotis_Patra

Καλη επιτυχια και απο εμενα Μιχαλη.

----------


## slaine

όλα φαίνονται άψογα! καλή επιτυχία και από μένα!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Ο αγωνας θα ειναι ακομη καλυτερος απο τον περσινο,η δουλεια που κανει ο Μιχαλης ειναι καταπληκτικη και θελω δημοσιος να αναφερω ποσο σημαντικη ειναι η συμβολη του στην αναπτυξη και την ραγδαια ανοδο της NAC στην χωρα μας αλλα και σε παγκοσμιο επιπεδο αφου εκτος απο σημαντικο στελεχος στην χωρα μας ειναι πλεον και βασικο στελεχος της NAC INTERNATIONAL.

----------


## ioannis1

alex εισαι ο γνωστος γερολυματος;

----------


## alex gerolymatos

> alex εισαι ο γνωστος γερολυματος;


Καλημερα Γιαννη ναι γνωριζομαστε απο τα χρονια που ημουν στην ΝΑΒΒΑ.
Πολλα χαιρετισματα.

----------


## ioannis1

χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα που εισαι εδω οπως και ο μιχαλης.σας εκτιμω πολυ και το ξερετε.θελουμε τις γνωσεις σας εδω και την βοηθεια  σας.καλως ηρθες.  :03. Awesome:   :02. Wave:

----------


## alex gerolymatos

> χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα που εισαι εδω οπως και ο μιχαλης.σας εκτιμω πολυ και το ξερετε.θελουμε τις γνωσεις σας εδω και την βοηθεια  σας.καλως ηρθες.


Και εγω χαιρομαι να συνομιλο με ανθρωπους σαν εσενα και τον Ηλια Τριανταφυλου,μακαρι ολοι μαζι να μπορεσουμε να παμε το αθλημα εκει που του αξιζει.

----------


## ioannis1

θα προσπαθησουμε αλεξ.πιστευω να τα πουμε και απο κοντα σε καποιον αγωνα που διοργανωνεις απο την ανοιξη και μετα  βεβαιως.ειδα φωτο απο περυσι και το επιπεδο των αγωνων ηταν φανταστικο.θελει πολυ καλη προετοιμασια να ανταπεξελθουμε.  :02. Wink:

----------


## billys15

Μακαρι να μπορουσα να ερθω κι εγω Ροδο,αλλα ειναι αδυνατον  :01. Smile:  .Το καλο ειναι οτι κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα ερθουμε 5ημερη με το σχολειο προς τον Απριλιο,και θα χαιρομουν ιδιαιτερα να γνωρισω απο κοντα εσενα Μιχαλη,οπως και τον Γιαννη τον Μαγγο και τους υπολοιπους αθλητες!  :01. Wink:  

Οσο για την εκπομπη,μπορουμε να την δουμε καπου?

----------


## RUHL

Αντε chisberg ανεβασε τον αγωνα στον ιντερνετ   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:  να δουμε και εμεις τον επιτυχημενο αγωνα που σχεδιαζεις απο περισυ και εχεις καλυψει καθε λεπτομερεια 
Επειδη δεν νομηζω να το δηξει σε καποιο καναλι τουλαχιστον σε αυτα που πιανουμε μεσω κεραιας

----------


## chrisberg

Aγαπητέ RUHL θα είσαι απο τους πρώτους που θα πάρει υλικό DVD ( και άλλα πράγματα ).
Σε πρώτη φάση δες λίγο υλικό απο πέρσι.











 :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:

----------


## RUHL

Mακαρι να εμενα πιο κοντα η κατα ροδο μερια να ερχομουν καθε χρονο ο περισυνος αγωνας ωραιος φενετε εχω δει και αλλες φωτο ον λινε 

Αλλα αυτα που αναφερεις και ποση λεπτομερεις εχεις δουλεψει για τον φετηνο αγωνα χωρις υπερβολη απο τους καλυτερους αγωνες θα ειναι που εχουν γηνει ποτε παντα τετοια και σου ευχομε να μαζεψεις αρκετο κοσμο

----------


## chrisberg

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ απο το στόμα σου και στου θεού το αυτί.
Μακάρι να μπορέσόυν να ρθούν παιδιά απο το Forum Παναγιώτη Ηλία και Ιωάννη θα χαρώ να σας δώ
και θα σας έχω στο Grand Hotel V.I.P (δεν κάνω πλάκα).

----------


## Muscleboss

όταν γύρισε ο Fotis_Patra από τον αγώνα στις 27 Σεπτ, το πρώτο πράγμα που μου είπε, ήταν "πρέπει να δείς τι ετοιμάζει ο χρυσοβεργης.. Olympia θα κάνει".

είναι πολύ σημαντικό και δύσκολο όλο αυτό, και πιο πολύ το καταλαβαίνουν όσοι έχουν διοργανώσει, ή έχουν προσπαθήσει να διοργανώσουν αγώνες. πραγματικά πρωτοποριακό για ελληνικό αγώνα.

εγώ αν μου το επιτρέψουν οι υποχρεώσεις μου θα παρευβρεθώ γιατί αν δε παρευρεθώ είναι σίγουρο ότι θα χάσω.

ΜΒ

----------


## chrisberg

> Μπορουμε να δουμε καπου την εκπομπη???


Λίγες μέρες μετά θα κάνω ότι καλλίτερο για DVD Πιστέυω αρχές Δεκεμβρίου λόγο του Universe που θα πρέπει να
ακολουθήσω την αποστολή.

----------


## chrisberg

> Μιχαλη να ευχηθω καλη επιτυχια τοσο σε σενα που πραγματικα εισαι αγωνιστης , οσο και για τους αθλητες που θα συμμετασχουν στον αγωνα!
> Ευχομαι ολα να πανε τελεια!


Σε ευχαριστώ NASSER για τις ευχές σου αλλά και για τα καλά σου λόγια.

----------


## chrisberg

> Καλη επιτυχια και απο εμενα Μιχαλη.


Σε ευχαριστώ Φώτη.
Δεν σας είδα την Κυριακή στην έκθεση που ήμουν με τον Μάγκο...

----------


## chrisberg

> όλα φαίνονται άψογα! καλή επιτυχία και από μένα!!!


Σ΄ευχαριστώ φίλε!

----------


## chrisberg

> χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα που εισαι εδω οπως και ο μιχαλης.σας εκτιμω πολυ και το ξερετε.θελουμε τις γνωσεις σας εδω και την βοηθεια σας.καλως ηρθες.


Μας αρέσει το ΤΕΑΜ ΜΟDERATORS φίλε Γιάννη για αυτό ηρθαμε.
 :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:  
Δεν έιδαμε φως και μπήκαμε!!! 
 :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## Fotis_Patra

Επρεπε να ημουν στο Αργος  την κυριακη.
Θα κανω οτι μπορω να κατεβω στους αγωνες.  Οποτε!! θα μας δωθει η ευκαρια να τα ξανα πουμε απο κοντα

----------


## chrisberg

> Μακαρι να μπορουσα να ερθω κι εγω Ροδο,αλλα ειναι αδυνατον  .Το καλο ειναι οτι κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα ερθουμε 5ημερη με το σχολειο προς τον Απριλιο,και θα χαιρομουν ιδιαιτερα να γνωρισω απο κοντα εσενα Μιχαλη,οπως και τον Γιαννη τον Μαγγο και τους υπολοιπους αθλητες!  
> 
> Οσο για την εκπομπη,μπορουμε να την δουμε καπου?


Ο Μάγκος δουλεύει στο Colorado το μεγαλύτερο club της πόλης οπότε θα βρεθούμε σίγουρα φίλε.

----------


## gym mind

Καλη επιτυχια κ απο μενα στην διοργανωση σου..Ευχομαι να παει 10 φορες καλυτερα απο οτι περιμενεις..

----------


## Fotis_Patra

10 ΦΟΡΕΣ!!!!! πω πω.... αυτες ειναι ευχες

----------


## chrisberg

> Καλη επιτυχια κ απο μενα στην διοργανωση σου..Ευχομαι να παει 10 φορες καλυτερα απο οτι περιμενεις..


Eυχαριστώ πολύ. 
Και 2 φορές να είναι θα είναι παρα-παρα πολύ καλα!
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

Μιχαλι και απο μενα τις καλυτερες ευχες  :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:  αχ,πως θα ηθελα να ερθω...

----------


## peris

καλη επιτυχια και απο μενα και συγχαρητηρια για τη προσπαθεεια που κανετε να αναδειξετε το αθλημα στην ελλαδα που ειναι πολυ παρεξηγημενο και οι περισσοτεροι το βλεπουν με εμπαθεια και ελπιζω η διοργανωση να παει οσο καλα την εχετε σχεδιασει

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Και απο πλευρας συμετοχων αυξανετε συνεχεια ο αριθμος των αθλητων,μην ξεχνατε οτι ο συγκεκριμενος αγωνας ειναι και προκριση για το UNIVERSE που θα γινει 7 με 9 Νοεμβριου στην Γερμανια στο Αμβουργο με την συμετοχη περισοτερων απο 200 αθλητων απο 40 και πανο χωρες.

----------


## chrisberg

> Μιχαλι και απο μενα τις καλυτερες ευχες   αχ,πως θα ηθελα να ερθω...


Εσύ θα χάσεις αλλά τι να κάνεις ρε φίλε η απόσταση.
Πάντως υλικό θα υπάρξει αρκετό.
Ακόμα και εάν δεν έρθουν παιδιά απο το Forum θα ποστάρει άλλο μέλος απο Ρόδο σίγουρα.
( Εγώ θα αργήσω λίγο ).

----------


## chrisberg

> καλη επιτυχια και απο μενα και συγχαρητηρια για τη προσπαθεεια που κανετε να αναδειξετε το αθλημα στην ελλαδα που ειναι πολυ παρεξηγημενο και οι περισσοτεροι το βλεπουν με εμπαθεια και ελπιζω η διοργανωση να παει οσο καλα την εχετε σχεδιασει


Σ' ευχαριστώ φίλε.
Ολοι μαζί ο καθένας απ' το πόστο του μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε το άθλημα μας να πάρει τη θέση που του αξίζει.

----------


## peris

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο peris
> 
> καλη επιτυχια και απο μενα και συγχαρητηρια για τη προσπαθεεια που κανετε να αναδειξετε το αθλημα στην ελλαδα που ειναι πολυ παρεξηγημενο και οι περισσοτεροι το βλεπουν με εμπαθεια και ελπιζω η διοργανωση να παει οσο καλα την εχετε σχεδιασει
> 
> 
> Σ' ευχαριστώ φίλε.
> Ολοι μαζί ο καθένας απ' το πόστο του μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε το άθλημα μας να πάρει τη θέση που του αξίζει.


 μακαρι να παρει τη θεση που του αξιζει αλλα στην ελλαδα με αυτες τις νοοτροπιες και τα χαζα μυαλα που διαθετει ο κοσμος  το θεωρω πολυ χλωμο γιατι υπαρχει παραπληροφωρηση στο κοσμο τελος παντων ειναι πολυ μεγαλη συζητηση αυτο

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Εαν συνεχισουν να υπαρχουν ανθρωποι σαν τον Μιχαλη τοτε σιγουρα το αθλημα θα παει μπροστα φτανει ολοι σας να στηριζετε αυτες τις προσπαθιες.

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Οι συμετοχες ολο και πληθενουν.

----------


## alex gerolymatos

ΟΙ συμετοχες ειδη εχουν ξεπερασει τις περσινες και εχουμε ακομα 20 ημερες για τον αγωνα.

----------


## ioannis1

να ευχηθουμε και χρονια πολλα κιολας στο μιχαλη.  :02. Idea:

----------


## billys15

Οντως ναι Μιχαλη,χρονια πολλα,αν και λιγο αργα,οπως επισης χρονια πολλα και στον Κεφαλιανο  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## KATERINI 144

^^ +1   :03. Awesome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

χρόνια πολλά στούς μιχάληδες ,στον χρυσοβέργη και στον κεφαλιανό , εγω σήμερα είχα πρόσβαση στον υπολογιστή γι αυτό καθηστερημένα.  :08. Toast:

----------


## chrisberg

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις ευχές σας!!!
Συγχωρέστε με που δεν πολυεμφανίζομαι στο forum αλλά τρέχω ασταμάτητα για τον αγώνα!

----------


## Polyneikos

Να ευχηθω με την σειρά μου καλή επιτυχία στον Μιχάλη ,ειναι πραγματικα λάτρης της λεπτομερειας και της τελειοτητας όσον αφορα την διοργανωση αγώνων και πραγματικά δεν διστάζει να "ματωσει" οικονομικα προκειμένου να στησει κατι πολύ καλο που να διαφημιζει και να εκτοξευει τις μετοχες του αθλήματος μας.Κακά τα ψέματα παιδια,με προχειρότητες  κια αγώνες του ποδαριου δεν μπορει να ανεβει ψηλά το άθλημα μας,θέλει προσπάθεια,διαφημιση,κόστος για να προσεγγίσεις καινουργιο κοσμο,πλέον ο στόχος μας δεν πρέπει να είναι τα 300-400 άτομα που πανε παντου έτσι κι αλλιως αλλά καινουργιος κοσμος και για αυτό πρέπει να στηνεται ενας αγωνας υπό μορφή show,κατι που προσεγγίζει παρα πολύ καλά ο κ. Χρυσοβέργης με τις κινησεις του.
Πραγματικά φροντίζει για καθετι και δεν αφήνει τίποτα στην τυχη του και τουλαχισατον πρέπει να του το αναγνωρίζουμε.
Respect !

----------


## chrisberg

> Να ευχηθω με την σειρά μου καλή επιτυχία στον Μιχάλη ,ειναι πραγματικα λάτρης της λεπτομερειας και της τελειοτητας όσον αφορα την διοργανωση αγώνων και πραγματικά δεν διστάζει να "ματωσει" οικονομικα προκειμένου να στησει κατι πολύ καλο που να διαφημιζει και να εκτοξευει τις μετοχες του αθλήματος μας.Κακά τα ψέματα παιδια,με προχειρότητες  κια αγώνες του ποδαριου δεν μπορει να ανεβει ψηλά το άθλημα μας,θέλει προσπάθεια,διαφημιση,κόστος για να προσεγγίσεις καινουργιο κοσμο,πλέον ο στόχος μας δεν πρέπει να είναι τα 300-400 άτομα που πανε παντου έτσι κι αλλιως αλλά καινουργιος κοσμος και για αυτό πρέπει να στηνεται ενας αγωνας υπό μορφή show,κατι που προσεγγίζει παρα πολύ καλά ο κ. Χρυσοβέργης με τις κινησεις του.
> Πραγματικά φροντίζει για καθετι και δεν αφήνει τίποτα στην τυχη του και τουλαχισατον πρέπει να του το αναγνωρίζουμε.
> Respect !


Mετά τον αγώνα θα αναφερθώ στα έξοδα του αγώνα και σε αυτούς που μου "έταξαν" και ακόμα τους ψάχνω...
θα πώ μόνο ότι άνθρωπος που μου έταξε τρείς χορηγίες στο τέλος κόντεψα να γίνω εγώ χορηγός του.
Λυπάμε μόνο που ξόδεψα 500 ευρώ πιστεύωντας τον, και εγώ έχω να πάω διακοπές 2 χρόνια.
Ευχαριστώ polyneikos για τα καλά σου λόγια και χαίρωμαι που εκτίμησαν σωστά τις δυνατότητες σου και έγινες
Μοderator (Τα αναμνηστικά έρχoνται με ΕΛ-ΤΑ.) 
 :02. Wave:   :02. Wave:   :02. Wave:

----------


## Polyneikos

Thanx a lot,καλα κουραγια για τις τελευταιες μερες του τρεξιματος  :05. Running:  για τον αγωνα !!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πάνω σ αυτό που λέει ο μιχάλης για τους χορηγούς να ξέρατε πόσο δίκιο έχει και δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο ΄πράγμα να βασίζεσε σε κάποια χρήματα και στο τέλος να βρίσκεσε εκτεθημένος .

εγω στο παγκόσμιο και πανευρωπαικό είχα αρκετούς μικρούς χορηγούς και έρχετε μια μεγάλη εταιρία που έχει υποκατάστημα στην περιοχή μας και λέει θα μπώ μεγάλος χορηγός αλλά δεν θα υπάρχει κανένας μικρός θα αναλάβω όλα τα έξοδα λέω είναι πολλά μόνο 15000 ευρώ θα βγούν τα κύπελα μόνο 220 ήταν για όλες τις κατηγορίες παγκόσμιο φιτνες απο 6 σε κάθε κατηγορία , συμφωνήσαμε στα χρήματα και μάλιστα δεν τους φάνηκαν πολλά και όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο δεν έψαξα για χορηγους ούτε είπα σ αυτούς που ήταν σίγουροι και μπαίνουν κάθε φορά . 

και μία εβδομάδα πρίν τον αγώνα μου είπε το 1/3 του ποσού που είχαμε συμφωνήσει και μάλιστα μου είπε να δωσω απόδειξη για αυτό που συμφωνησαμε και όλα αυτά για να πάρει τα λεφτα απο την εταιρεία και να πληρωσει την δόση απο το σκάφος που αγόρασε .

καταλαβαίνετε απο θαύμα δεν έφαγε ξύλο δεν μπήκε καθόλου χορηγός τον έδιωξα και τελευταία στιγμή μπήκαν επαγγελματίες απο την περιοχή ο δήμος και νομαρχία για να μην γίνουμε ρεζίλι σε τόσο ξένο κόσμο που θα φέρναμε στην πόλη μας και ευτυχως δικαιωθήκαμε γιατί και ο δήμαρχος και ο νομάρχης που είδαν τον αγώνα κατάλαβαν πώς πρόκειτε για σοβαρό γεγονός με παγκόσμια απήχηση αφού είχαν γεμίσει όλα τα ξενοδοχεία της περιοχής και κάποιος ασυνείδητος θα τα τίναζε όλα στον αέρα .

γι αυτό καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα τον μιχάλη τι περνάει και ειδικά ο μιχάλης που θέλει να γίνονται όλα στην εντέλεια και ξέρει οτι θα χρεωθεί τη όποια αποτυχία .

αλλά τωρα με την εμπειρία του θα καταφερει το τέλειο αποτέλεσμα και το πιστεύω ειληκρινά .

----------


## slaine

πωπω αυτά με τις χορηγίες είναι τραγικά!

τα έχω βιώσει προσωπικά όταν διοργάνωνα ένα πενθήμερο φεστιβάλ εκδηλώσεων (αγώνες, συναυλίες, πάρτυ, εκθέσεις κλπ) και κάποιοι τελευταία στιγμή φέρθηκαν έτσι...

τότε ήμουν και πιτσιρικάς και αρκετά οξύθυμος και μου'ρθε να...   :04. Box Sack:   :08. Spank:   :08. Shoot:   :08. Two Guns:   :08. Jason:   :01. Angry:  

τελικά "μπήκαμε μέσα" και τρέχαμε... τεσπα τέλος καλό όλα καλά!

εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο!!!  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Η διοργανωση ενος παγκοσμιου οπως ατυο που καναμε το καλοκαιρι στην Αθημα αγγιζει τα 50000,χορηγοι δυστυχος υπαρχουν λιγοι ευτυχος καποιες εταιριες του χωρου μας βοηθανε οσο βεβαια μπορουνε  υπαρχουν ομως και αλλες που ενω αναπτυχθηκαν μεσω του αθληματος το σνομπαρουν.αποτελεσμα ειναι οι περισοτεροι αγωνες να μπαινουν μεσα.

----------


## Polyneikos

οι περισσότεροι αγώνες πιστευω στηρίζονται στο προσωπικο μεράκι των διοργανωτων και όχι στην εισπρακτική επιτυχία στο τέλος της βραδιάς.Πάλι καλά που υπαρχουν κάποιοι που ξεκινανε να στησουν έναν αγώνα ξεροντας από την αρχή ότι μπορεί και να μπουν μεσα αλλά παρολαυτα θέλουν να ανεβασουν στην σκηνη τoυς αθλητες με κaθε προσωπικο κόστος.
Αν μη τι άλλο τουλαχιστον αυτή η προσπάθεια πρέπει να επιβραβευεται ηθικά και με καθε μορφη υποστηριξης από εμας τους απέξω .
 :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Τεραστια επιτυχια ειχε ο αγωνας 29 αθλητες υψηλου επιπεδου και 3 guest posers,η αιθουσα αν και τεραστια καταφερε σχεδον να γεμιση(χορητικοτητα 1200 ατομα),οσο για την φιλοξενια του Μιχαλη Χρυσοβεργη σε αθλητες και παραγοντες ηταν κατι πατραπανο απο αψογη.Το μεσσημερι θα ανεβασο τα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## NASSER

Συγχαρητηρια για τον καλο αγωνα alex gerolymatos   :03. Clap:  
Περιμενουμε αποτελεσματα και φωτογραφιες τοσο επι σκηνης οσο και εκτος σκηνης! Ηταν ενα bodybuilding weekend, ελπιζω πραγματικα να το απολαυσατε!!  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## alex gerolymatos

JUNIORS
ΓΙΑΛΛΟΥΣΗΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

MASTERS OVER 45
ΜΑΤΣΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ 
ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗΣ ΗΛΙΑΣ
ΟΡΦΑΝΟΣ ΑΛΕΞΗΣ

MASTERS
ΚΑΓΚΕΛΑΡΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ
ΣΙΛΒΕΣΤΡΙΔΗΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ 
ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ

FIGURE OVER 35
ΤΟΥΛΑ ΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ

FIGURE
ΧΡΥΣΑΝΘΗ ΦΑΚΕ

FITNESS
ΜΙΝΑ ΚΑΛΙΑΚΟΥΔΑ
ΚΟΛΙΑ ΝΟΡΑ

FITNESS 2
ΤΑΣΟΣ ΡΗΝΟΣ
ΦΑΙΔΟΝΑΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ
ΠΑΝΑΓΗΣ ΓΑΡΜΠΗΣ

FITNESS1
ΣΑΙΤ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ
ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗΣ ΚΟΡΜΑΣ
ΚΟΚΟΛΗΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ

BB3
ΦΑΣΟΥΛΑΡΗΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ
ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗΔΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΣ

BB2
ΧΡΥΣΟΒΑΛΑΝΤΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ
ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΟΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ
ΠΑΠΑΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΥ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ
ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ

BB1
ΓΕΡΟΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΟΣ
ΧΑΤΖΗΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΦΩΤΗΣ
ΕΥΣΤΑΘΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ

ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ FITNESS 
ΣΑΙΤ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ

ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ BODY
ΓΕΡΟΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΟΣ

GUEST POSERS
ΜΠΑΜΠΗΣ ΣΑΡΑΚΙΝΗΣ

ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΜΑΓΚΟΣ

ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ ΚΑΦΑΛΙΑΝΟΣ

ΚΡΙΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ
ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ
ΒΛΑΣΗΣ ΜΠΑΓΙΑΤΗΣ
ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΓΚΙΝΗΣ
ΘΑΝΑΣΗΑ ΚΟΨΙΑΣ
ΔΑΥΙΔ ΜΠΑΛΑΣΑΣ
ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΝΟΣ
ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΦΑΡΣΑΡΗΣ
ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΓΕΡΟΛΥΜΑΤΟΣ(προεδρος επιτροπης)

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Πποκρινονται στο UNIVERSE οι

ΜΑΠΑΜΠΗΣ ΣΑΡΑΚΙΝΗΣ
ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΜΑΓΚΟΣ
ΣΑΙΤ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ
ΣΕΒΑΣΤΟΣ ΓΕΡΟΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ

----------


## KontorinisMD

Συγχαρητήρια για τον αγώνα. καμιά φώτογραφία θα παίξει παιδιά;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολλά συγχαρητήρια στον διοργανωτή μιχάλη χρυσοβέργη και σε όσους βοήθησαν να γίνει αυτός ο αγώνας , μόνο κρίμα που δεν μπορεσαμε να ρθούμε όπως το είχαμε σχεδιάσει αλλά ήταν αδύνατο λόγω υποχρεώσεων που δεν γινόταν να αναβληθούν .

εύχομαι το αποτέλεσμα να ήταν μέσα στις προσδοκίες όλων αυτών που βοήθησαν να γίνει αυτός ο αγώνας .
πολλά συγχαρητήρια και στούς αθλητές γιατί αυτοί δίνουν την παράσταση αυτό το σόου που λέγετε αγώνας bodybuilding.
όπως συγχαρητήρια αξίζουν και στους γκεστ πού έδειξαν στο κοινό ένα άλλο επίπεδο και οτι το εληνικό ββ δεν έχει να ζηλέψει τίποτε απο τους μεγάλους αθλητές του εξωτερικού και μπορούν να σταθούν επάξια σε τέτοιες οργανώσεις .το ββ σε όλο του το μεγαλείο .  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Συγχαρητήρια στον κ. χρυσοβέργη για τη διεξαγωγή του αγώνα.  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:  

(το θέμα μεταφέρθηκε στα news καθώς δεν είναι πλέον ανακοίνωση)

ΜΒ

----------


## billys15

:03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## RUHL

Μπραβο και απο μενα και να γηνοντε τετοιες διοργανωσεις αγωνων ποιο συχνα σε ολη την ελλαδα ,μονο ετσι θα παει το ελληνικο ββινγκ μπροστα

----------


## Polyneikos

Συγχαρητηρια στον Μιχάλη Χρυσοβέργη για την πολλή καλή διοργάνωση που έστησε,οργανωμενος στα πάντα του,τίμησε τους παρευρισκόμενους με μια πολλή ωραία βραδια και αντέμειψε τους κόπους των αθλητών με ωραία βραβεία (καταπληκτικά!) και απ΄ότι έμαθα ήταν αψογος σε όλα ως προς τους αθλητες και επισκεπτες(διαμονη,μεταφορα,διατροφή).Γενικα θελω να πω ότι τετοιοι αγνες ανεβαζουν το πρεστίζ του αθληματος μας και ψήνουν καινουργια ατομα να αγωνιστουν επί σκηνης (ποιος δεν θελει να συμμετεχει σε τόσο καλοστημενες διοργανωσεις),χορηγούς να σπονσοράρουν και καινουργιους θεατές στον χώρο μας.
Πολλά μπράβο στον Μιχάλη και εις ανώτερα,επίσης καλη επιτυχια στους αθλητες που προκριθηκαν μεσω του grand prix για το Universe στις 29 Νοέμβρη.

----------


## Polyneikos

Παρέλαβα μια φωτογραφία του Μάγκου Γιάννη από το guest posing του στον αγώνα με ειδική αφιέρωση προς τα μελη του   :bodybuilding.gr:  .Nα ευχαριστήσω τον Γιάννη για την προσφορά του και τον Μιχάλη που μου έστειλε την φωτο.
Γιάννη παρεπιμπτόντως καλή επιτυχία στο Mr Universe !

----------


## NASSER

Eχαριστουμε τον Γιαννη Μαγκο και τον Μιχαλη Χρυσοβεργη για τον σεβασμο και την αγαπη τους στους φιλαθλους του αθληματος στο   :bodybuilding.gr:  
Περιμενουμε φωτο και ντουκουμεντα απο τον αγωνα!!!

----------


## NASSER

> Πποκρινονται στο UNIVERSE οι
> 
> ΜΑΠΑΜΠΗΣ ΣΑΡΑΚΙΝΗΣ
> ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΜΑΓΚΟΣ
> ΣΑΙΤ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ
> ΣΕΒΑΣΤΟΣ ΓΕΡΟΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ


Καλη επιτυχια στους αθλητες μας που θα μας εκπροσωπησουν στο Mr.Universe   :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## peris

> Eχαριστουμε τον Γιαννη Μαγκο και τον Μιχαλη Χρυσοβεργη για τον σεβασμο και την αγαπη τους στους φιλαθλους του αθληματος στο   
> Περιμενουμε φωτο και ντουκουμεντα απο τον αγωνα!!!


+1  :03. Awesome:

----------


## nicksigalas

Το ειπα και θα το ξαναπω αυτο που βλεπω στον αγωνα που εγινε στην Ροδο ειναι παραδειγμα προς μιμηση για ολες τις ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΕΣ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ τον Μιχαλη και σε οσους κουρασηκαν για αυτο το υπεροχο αποτελεσμα.  :03. Clapping:

----------


## chrisberg

[YOUTUBE="lEHCQZmvu1c"]lEHCQZmvu1c[/YOUTUBE]

 :02. Affraid:   :02. Affraid:   :02. Affraid:   :02. Affraid:   :02. Affraid:   :02. Affraid:   :02. Affraid:   :02. Affraid:   :02. Affraid:   :02. Affraid:   :02. Affraid:

----------


## Polyneikos

guest posing του Μάγκου ε;;

*Παρακάτω ακολουθεί και το guest posing του Σαρακίνη από το Chrisberg Grand Prix 2008:*

[YOUTUBE="-JqU1oZLWys"]-JqU1oZLWys[/YOUTUBE]

*Kαι ένα δευτερο videaki του Μάγκου από τον ίδιο αγώνα :*

[YOUTUBE="pgs8_5CCIus&feature=related"]pgs8_5CCIus&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## NASSER

κανενα βιντεακι του ΓΕΡΟΒΑΣΙΛΗ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΟΥ θα μπορουμε να εχουμε?

----------


## chrisberg

> κανενα βιντεακι του ΓΕΡΟΒΑΣΙΛΗ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΟΥ θα μπορουμε να εχουμε?


στο youtube CHRISBERG08 & search και φωτο στο dioskuroi.com  :02. Rocking:

----------


## Eduardo

Κύριε Χρυσοβέργη,

Διαβάζω εγώ καθώς και άλλοι αυτό το φόρουμ αλλά η επιλογή μου είναι να μη συμμετέχω παραμόνο να ενημερώνομαι, ωστόσο σε αυτό το θέμα θα ήθελα να πώ και εγώ την αποψή μου, όχι με σκοπό την υποτίμηση του αγώνα σας, αλλά τη βελτίωσή του σε επόμενες χρονιές.
Θα σας πώ λοιπόν και εγώ με τη σειρά μου συγχαρητήρια για τη διοργάνωση του αγώνα, που πραγματικά ήταν πρωτοποριακός για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα.
Θα μου επιτρέψετε όμως να μη μείνω μόνο σε αυτό και να εξάρω τον αγώνα σας όπως όλοι οι υπόλοιποι χαιδεύοντάς σας τα αυτιά και λέγοντας μπράβο. Ας γίνω και εγώ λίγο καυστικός όπως γίνεστε και εσείς άλλωστε και φαντάζομαι δε θα σας πειράξει.

1) Τόση προσπάθεια και τόσα έξοδα για να γίνει ένας αγώνας με 26 διαγωνιζόμενους αθλητές και ένα αριθμό θεατών κάτω των προσδοκιών. Όσο για το υψηλό επίπεδο που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, επιτρέψτε μου να έχω τις ενστάσεις μου, τόσο για τους απροετοίμαστους ή πρωτάρηδες αθλητές, όσο και για το γεγονός ότι νικητής κατηγορίας bodybuilding βγήκε σε προηγούμενο αγώνα αλλης ομοσδπονίδας 4ος στην κατηγορία του. Θα μου πείτε μεσολάβησε κάποιο διάστημα, αλλά όσο και να βελτιωνόταν εκεί μάλλον πάλι 4ος θα έβγαινε. 
Σε κάποιον άλλο πρόσφατο αγώνα σχολιάσατε ένα γενικό νικητή ο οποίος είχε ύψος 1.69 και βάρος 80 κιλά, και αναρωτιέμαι ο δικός σας γενικός νικητής με ύψος 1.80+ και 90+ κιλά, πόσες κλάσσεις είναι ανώτερός του; 
Μήπως τελικά ο αγώνας έμοιαζε με το MR. Αιγαίο; Μεγάλο ποσοστό των αθλητών που πήραν μέρος ήταν από την Ρόδο, και τελικά και οι νικητές ήταν από νησιά γειτονικά ή μη.
Με άλλα λόγια ένας αγώνας με πολύ καλή διοργάνωση αλλά μια μέτρια έως χαμηλή αγωνιστική πλευρά. Και σε αυτό νομίζω πρέπει να μείνετε για να κάνετε τις βελτιώσεις για έναν επόμενο αγώνα και πάνω σε αυτό θα συνεχίσω.

2) Κίνητρα για τους θεατές... καπνοί, φώτα, ωραία αίθουσα, αφίσσες, αναμνηστικά, ανακοινώσεις σε φόρουμ. 
Κίνητρα για τους αθλητές; Ποιά; Η φιλοξενία για 1 βράδυ; Στους αθλητές δε στηρίζεται ένας αγώνας; Όταν έχεις αθλητές θα σου ρθει και ο κόσμος. Αλλά πώς να σου έρθουν αθλητές από όλη την Ελλάδα χωρίς κίνητρα; Έχω την εντύπωση ότι κυνηγήσατε τον κόσμο και όχι τους αθλητές. Δούλεψε τη μία χρονιά, αλλά ο κόσμος ίσως δεν ικανοποιήθηκε από το επίπεδο και το θέαμα των αθλητών και δεν ξανατίμησε τον αγώνα. Πόσο μάλλον σε μια επαρχιακή πόλη που όπως έχει δείξει η ιστορία συνεχόμενοι αγώνες δεν έχουν συνεχόμενη επιτυχία.


3) Ας μου επιτρέψετε όμως  να γίνω λίγο ακόμη πιο καυστικός. Όπως είπα παραπάνω κυνηγήσατε τον κόσμο και όχι τους αθλητές. Μήπως σας ενδιέφερε περισσότερο η προσωπική σας προβολή, παρά η προβολή του αθλήματος; Τουλάχιστον αυτό πέρασε σε αρκετούς (και λογικό είναι να συμβαίνει αφού πληρώνετε από την τσεπη σας). Παντού για αυτόν τον αγώνα βλέπαμε ένα "Chrisberg", υπάρχει άλλος αγώνας στην Ελλάδα που να έχει συνδεθεί ο τίτλος του με όνομα διοργανωτή και μάλιστα για συνεχόμενες χρονιές; Η αφίσσα του αγώνα δεν είχε αθλητές (!) , αλλά το σήμα σας όπως και τα βραβεία είχαν το σημα σας.
Θα μου επιτρέψετε το χιούμορ, αλλά ακόμη και αν θέλετε να κάνετε κάτι στα πρότυπα του Arnold Classic, έχετε υπόψην ότι εδώ είναι Ελλάδα... και εσείς δεν είστε ο Arnold.

Όλα τα παραπάνω δε τα γράφω με καμιά διάθεση υποτιμησης του αγώνα ή εμπάθειας στο πρόσωπό σας, αλλά γιατί πιστεύω ότι μπορούν να προκαλέσουν σκέψεις αλλαγής προς όφελος του αθλήματος.
Ο αγώνας σας ήταν διοργανωτικά κάτι πρωτοποριακό για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα, προσωπική μου όμως άποψη είναι ότι πρέπει να αλλάξουν ακόμη πολλά πράγματα για να αναβαθμιστεί και το αγωνιστικό του κομμάτι. Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να δημοσιεύσετε όπως έχετε πεί και ένα οικονομικό απολογισμό του αγώνα.

----------


## RUHL

^^^


 :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:  




επειδη δεν ειχε αθλητες η εποχη φταιει αν το εκανε ανοιξη θα αλαζαν τα πραγματα

----------


## alex gerolymatos

> Κύριε Χρυσοβέργη,
> 
> Διαβάζω εγώ καθώς και άλλοι αυτό το φόρουμ αλλά η επιλογή μου είναι να μη συμμετέχω παραμόνο να ενημερώνομαι, ωστόσο σε αυτό το θέμα θα ήθελα να πώ και εγώ την αποψή μου, όχι με σκοπό την υποτίμηση του αγώνα σας, αλλά τη βελτίωσή του σε επόμενες χρονιές.
> Θα σας πώ λοιπόν και εγώ με τη σειρά μου συγχαρητήρια για τη διοργάνωση του αγώνα, που πραγματικά ήταν πρωτοποριακός για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα.
> Θα μου επιτρέψετε όμως να μη μείνω μόνο σε αυτό και να εξάρω τον αγώνα σας όπως όλοι οι υπόλοιποι χαιδεύοντάς σας τα αυτιά και λέγοντας μπράβο. Ας γίνω και εγώ λίγο καυστικός όπως γίνεστε και εσείς άλλωστε και φαντάζομαι δε θα σας πειράξει.
> 
> 1) Τόση προσπάθεια και τόσα έξοδα για να γίνει ένας αγώνας με 26 διαγωνιζόμενους αθλητές και ένα αριθμό θεατών κάτω των προσδοκιών. Όσο για το υψηλό επίπεδο που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, επιτρέψτε μου να έχω τις ενστάσεις μου, τόσο για τους απροετοίμαστους ή πρωτάρηδες αθλητές, όσο και για το γεγονός ότι νικητής κατηγορίας bodybuilding βγήκε σε προηγούμενο αγώνα αλλης ομοσδπονίδας 4ος στην κατηγορία του. Θα μου πείτε μεσολάβησε κάποιο διάστημα, αλλά όσο και να βελτιωνόταν εκεί μάλλον πάλι 4ος θα έβγαινε. 
> Σε κάποιον άλλο πρόσφατο αγώνα σχολιάσατε ένα γενικό νικητή ο οποίος είχε ύψος 1.69 και βάρος 80 κιλά, και αναρωτιέμαι ο δικός σας γενικός νικητής με ύψος 1.80+ και 90+ κιλά, πόσες κλάσσεις είναι ανώτερός του; 
> Μήπως τελικά ο αγώνας έμοιαζε με το MR. Αιγαίο; Μεγάλο ποσοστό των αθλητών που πήραν μέρος ήταν από την Ρόδο, και τελικά και οι νικητές ήταν από νησιά γειτονικά ή μη.
> ...


Δεν εχω σκοπο να το κανω πεδιο αντιπαραθεσhς το φορουμ αλλα πρεπει να απαντησω ωμα και καυστικα αφου ειναι δεδομενο οτι αυτα που γραφτηκαν ειναι στημενα απο ανθρωπους αλλης δηθεν ομοσπoνδιας.
1ον Ο αγωνας για Νοεμβριο ειχε φοβερη επιτυχια οταν οι αντιστιχοι  της wabba eixe 22 και το σαββατο στην πεντελη ισως εχει 6 με 8 συμμετοχες.
2ον Το οτι ο αθλητης που βγηκε πρωτος στην wabba βγηκε τεταρτος πρωτα απ'ολα μεσα σε δυο εβδομαδες η φορμα ενος αθλητη μεταλλασεται και εκτος αυτου στην ομοσπονδια μας η κριση ειναι παντοτε αντικειμενικη.
3ον Αθλητες ειχε απο ΑΘΗΝΑ,ΡΟΔΟ,ΚΩ,ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ,ΚΙΑΤΟ,ΚΟΡΙΝΘΟ,ΤΡΙΠΟΛΗ,ΚΡΗΤΗ,ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑακομη και ΚΥΠΡΟ
4ον Η φιλοξενια ηταν κατι παραπανω απο αψογη ας το διαψευση καποιος επωνυμα βεβαια.
5ον Η αιθουσα ειχε χωρητικοτητα 1200 καθισματα και ηταν κατα 70% γεματη ας το διαψευσει και αυτο καποιος.
Οπως βλεπεις(ΝΙΚΟ Η ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΕ Η ΒΑΣΙΛΗ Η ΟΠΩΣ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΣΕ ΛΕΝΕ)ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΚΟΒΟΥΛΟΙ ΤΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΕΠΩΝΥΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΡΥΒΟΝΤΑΙ.

----------


## alex gerolymatos

> ^^^
> 
> 
>   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> επειδη δεν ειχε αθλητες η εποχη φταιει αν το εκανε ανοιξη θα αλαζαν τα πραγματα


ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟ ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΤΑΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 20 ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΝΕΙς ΑΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΣΥΜΕΤΕΙΧΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ GUEST ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΟΙ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ ΗΤΑΝ 28 ΣΥΝ 3 GUEST.

----------


## alex gerolymatos

ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΕΣΩ ΤΟΥΣ MODERATORS ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΑΝΩΝΥΜΑ ΣΤΗΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΚΟΒΟΥΛΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΟ ΟΤΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΘΑΡΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΑΠΤΗ ΝΑ ΕΚΦΡΑΖΕΙ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΠΩΝΥΜΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΠΩΝΥΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΜΑΤΟΥ.

----------


## chrisberg

Καταρχάς να σας ευχαριστήσω για τις συμβουλές και τις συστάσεις που θα με βρουν και σύμφωνο 
κάποιες από αυτές.
Υπήρξαν όμως και κάποια κακεντρεχή σχόλια στο μύνημα σας που θα μου επιτρέψετε να απαντήσω.
Είμαι στο χώρο 20 περίπου χρόνια και έχω συνεργαστεί με όλες της " ομοσπονδίες στην Ελλάδα. "
Ο κάθε ένας μας λοιπόν μπορεί να στηρίξει και τα λεγόμενα του από την ιστορία και την προσφορά 
του στο χώρο.
Αλήθεια εσείς ποιος είστε. 
Γιατί σίγουρα εάν δεν είναι κακόβουλη η παρέμβαση σας δεν θα έχετε πρόβλημα να μας συστηθείτε.

Υπήρξα διοργανωτής και συνδιοργανωτής αγόνων από το 1994 και προσπάθησα με τις εμπειρίες μου
και με τη γνώση όλων αυτών των χρόνων να διδαχθώ και να αποφύγω λάθη άλλων διοργανωτών 

Να τα πιάσουμε λοιπόν ένα ένα.
Θα συμφωνήσω με το μεγάλο κόστος της διοργάνωσης.
Γνωρίζω περίπτωση που όλο το στήσιμο του αγώνας χωρούσε στο τζιπ του προέδρου. 
Εάν λοιπόν σκοπός μου ήταν το κέρδος θα είχα βάλει και εγώ στο τραπέζι των κριτών χάρτινα
τραπεζομάνδηλα που να γράφουν καλή όρεξη!
Ανταυτού πλήρωσα τη μεγαλύτερη αίθουσα στο νησί και μάλιστα όταν ο δήμος μου παρείχε άλλη δωρεάν.

Σεβόμενος όμως τους θεατές μου, τους λίγους όπως υποστηρίζεις δεν το έκανα και προτίμησα να πληρώσω.

Για το θέμα τώρα των αθλητών ο νικητής της ΒΒ2 που αναφέρθηκες ετοίμαζώταν για τον δικό μου 
αγώνα και η συμμετοχή του σε αγώνα της άλλης ομοσπονδίας ήταν για την στίρηξη της και απόφαση
της τελευταίας στιγμής.

Για το άν ήταν αρκετά καλός ,δεν πιστεύω ακόμα και στα ποιο τολμηρά σου όνειρα να φανταστείς ότι μια
μέρα μπορεί να φτάσεις στο επίπεδο του.

Ο δε άλλος Νικητής της ΒΒ1 (νησιώτης και αυτός) κέρδισε πριν λίγες μέρες το γενικό τίτλο και σε
άλλο αγώνα!

Mέχρι πάντος και αθλητές απο Κύπρο είχα!

Στο θέμα της φιλοξενίας των αθλητών τώρα αλλά και των παροχών προς αυτούς…
Σε πιάνω αδιάβαστο!!!
Αρκετοί έμειναν στο Grand Hotel ξενοδοχείο 5 αστέρων και κάποιοι στο Four season.
Σε αγώνα που συμμετείχα με τους αθλητές μου έμεινα σε ξενοδοχεία που στη reception σου έδιναν
εκτός απ΄το κλειδί και λουράκι για τα τσιμπούρια.

Τουλάχιστον όσοι έμειναν στο Grand hotel είμαι σίγουρος ότι και για μήνα του μέλιτος θα ήθελαν
να ξαναπάνε εκεί.
Εξάλλου καλέ μου φίλε είμαι σίγουρος ότι άλλος διοργανωτής ούτε τα δεύτερα πρωινά δεν θα πλήρωνε
(μου κόστισαν έξτρα 360 ευρώ).

Αλήθεια στην Κρήτη φεύγοντας από το ξενοδοχείο με φώναξαν από τη reception να πληρώσω τα 
δωμάτια αφού ο "αντιπρόεδρος" της τότε ομοσπονδίας-παρωδίας την κοπάνησε με τα λεφτά.

Η μεταφορά των αθλητών έγινε με ειδικά για αυτούς ναυλωμένο πούλμαν με τέσσερα δρομολόγια
και σε κάποιους είχα ενοικιάσει και Ι.Χ. Rent a car marathon.

Τα δε τρόπαια των αθλητών κόστισαν τρελά γιατί πλέον ένα κύπελο το παίρνεις και σε μια παρτίδα τάβλι.
Τα μετάλλια είχαν χαραγμένο το λογότυπο μου για μα θυμίζουν στον αθλητή την συμμετοχή του στο
συγκεκριμένο αγώνα και είχα προσέξει την κάθε λεπτομέρεια όπως καρτελάκια με κορδονάκι λαιμού για 
τους αθλητές και τους συνοδούς τους.
Μέχρι και τα καρτελάκια με  νούμερο του αθλητή είχαν στρογκιλεμένες γωνίες για να μην τσίμπιουνται οι αθλητές.
Στο προθερμαντήριο υπήρχαν μπάρες αλτήρες λάστιχα αντίστασης μέχρι ψύχτες νερού και υγρά χαρτομάνδηλα.

Πολλοί από τους αθλητές πέραν των άλλων παροχών έμειναν 2 βράδια στο ξενοδοχείων είχαν εκπτώσεις 50% 
στις αγορές τους στο snac bar και ελεύθερη είσοδο με ποτό στο καλλίτερο club της πόλης.

Με κάποιους από τους αθλητές βρέθηκα στο καλλίτερο caf

----------


## argyrakis

Παιδία εγώ λέω να μην κατηγοράμε ο ένας τον άλλον και να βλέπουμε τον εαυτούλη μας .

Και αν κάποιος έχει πρόβλημα με κάποιον να μην το λύσουν εδώ μπροστά σε όλους εμάς και φυσικά όχι ανώνυμα οπός έκανε ο φίλος μας (Eduardo)

----------


## RUHL

> Μόνο ο Γύφτος με το Ντέφι τους έλειπε.


  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   ελιωσα  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   ρεσιλατ ο chrisberg σημερα  :01. lol:   :01. lol:  

παντως chrisberg Respect για ολα τι να λεμε το ενοω δεν χαδευω αυτια 

εγω νομηζω ηδη αρκετα ξοδεψες για τους αθλητες βαση αυτα που περιγραφεις τα οποια δεν γνωριζα αυτα που ειπες δεν θεωρουντε ως "κερδος" ακομα και να μην πηραν την πρωτια επειδη αν θα τα βαζαν απο την τζεπη τους και τους τα εδηνες εσυ σε επαθλο το ιδιο και χειρωτερο δεν θα ηταν?

Eduardo ανωνυμα σε ενα φορουμ πρωτο ποστ ωραια τα λες παντως επωνυμα ομως μπορεις?τουλαχιστον συστησου να μην φανει τοσο επιθετικο αφου δεν το θελεις ο ιδιος οπως λες στο τελος  :02. Joker:

----------


## Muscleboss

ο chrisberg εξέφρασε την επιθυμία να μη γίνει καμία παρέμβαση στο θέμα και συμφωνώ απόλυτα. εξάλλου το ποστ του chrisberg λέει πολλά που πρέπει να ξέρουμε για τον αγώνα που έκανε.

eduardo: νομίζω υπάρχουν καλύτεροι τρόποι να βοηθήσεις αν ενδιαφέρεσαι πραγματικά για τη βελτίωση των αγώνων του chrisberg.

Mιχάλη συνέχιζε να κάνεις αυτό που ξέρεις τόσο καλά

(οι παρακάτω φώτο είναι από το dioskuroi.com)




 :03. Clap:  

MB

----------


## slaine

δεν ήξερα όλες αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες για τις οποίες ό,τι και να πούμε είναι λίγο. 

όμως τα ξαδέλφια μου παρακολούθησαν τον αγώνα (σαν απλοί θεατές) και μόνο καλά λόγια είχαν να πουν.

μπράβο και πάλι και πιστέψτε με δε θέλω να χαιδέψω κανέναν καθότι δεν έχω και προσωπική γνωριμία με τον κύριο Χρυσοβέργη ούτε κάποιο συμφέρον.

απλά  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:  

όσο για τις διαφωνίες καλό είναι να υπάρχουν αρκεί να είναι καλοπροαίρετες.....

[αυτό με το μίστερ αιγαίο δεν το'πιασα αλλά να πω κάποτε που είχα παρακολουθήσει πριν από κάποια χρόνια είχα μείνει ευχαριστημένος]

----------


## peris

καταρχην συγχαρητηρια για το αποτελεσμα φανηκε εκ του αποτελεσματος οτι εγινε καλη προσπαθεια και κυριως οτι με τετοιες προσπαθειες ανεβαινει το αθλημα και γινεται πιο γνωστο 

οσο για αυτα που γραφτηκαν απο το φιλο μας τον eduardo στο πρωτο κιολας ποστ του και μεσα απο την ανωνυμια και αφου θελει να βοηθησει και το αθλημα και δεν εχει μικροσυμφεροντα 

ας μας πει ποιος ειναι και τις αποψεις του πως θα αναβαθμιστει το αθλημα στην ελλαδα

 γιατι οσο κανει το ποντικι και κρυβεται τοσο πιστευω οτι απλα το κανει για να υποβαθμισει τον αγωνα που εγινε

----------


## NASSER

Eduardo αν εχεις κατι με τον κυριο Χρυσοβεργη δεν μας αφορα. Αν το εκανες καλοπροαίρετα να πεις οτι ειπες, απετυχες.

Δεν δέχομαι από ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ να μην σέβεται τους αθλητές και να υποτιμάει την αξία τους. Είτε ειναι κοντοί είτε είναι ψηλοί είτε είναι 50 κιλά είτε είναι 150 κιλά.

Ο κύριος Χρυσοβεργης έδωσε τον καλύτερο εαυτο του για να διοργανώσει εναν αγωνα απο αγάπη προς το αθλημα.

Χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που ο αγώνας ειχε το όνομα του και οχι το ονομα της ομοσπονδίας στην οποια ανήκει, οχι επειδή εχω κατι με την εν λογο ομοσπονδια, αλλα επειδη θα θυμιζει πως η οργανωση ηταν προσπαθεια ενος μονο ανθρωπου. Και αν υπήρξαν λαθη, ποσα να προλάβει να κανει ενας μονος του?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Κύριε Χρυσοβέργη,
> 
> Διαβάζω εγώ καθώς και άλλοι αυτό το φόρουμ αλλά η επιλογή μου είναι να μη συμμετέχω παραμόνο να ενημερώνομαι, ωστόσο σε αυτό το θέμα θα ήθελα να πώ και εγώ την αποψή μου, όχι με σκοπό την υποτίμηση του αγώνα σας, αλλά τη βελτίωσή του σε επόμενες χρονιές.
> Θα σας πώ λοιπόν και εγώ με τη σειρά μου συγχαρητήρια για τη διοργάνωση του αγώνα, που πραγματικά ήταν πρωτοποριακός για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα.
> Θα μου επιτρέψετε όμως να μη μείνω μόνο σε αυτό και να εξάρω τον αγώνα σας όπως όλοι οι υπόλοιποι χαιδεύοντάς σας τα αυτιά και λέγοντας μπράβο. Ας γίνω και εγώ λίγο καυστικός όπως γίνεστε και εσείς άλλωστε και φαντάζομαι δε θα σας πειράξει.
> 
> 1) Τόση προσπάθεια και τόσα έξοδα για να γίνει ένας αγώνας με 26 διαγωνιζόμενους αθλητές και ένα αριθμό θεατών κάτω των προσδοκιών. Όσο για το υψηλό επίπεδο που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, επιτρέψτε μου να έχω τις ενστάσεις μου, τόσο για τους απροετοίμαστους ή πρωτάρηδες αθλητές, όσο και για το γεγονός ότι νικητής κατηγορίας bodybuilding βγήκε σε προηγούμενο αγώνα αλλης ομοσδπονίδας 4ος στην κατηγορία του. Θα μου πείτε μεσολάβησε κάποιο διάστημα, αλλά όσο και να βελτιωνόταν εκεί μάλλον πάλι 4ος θα έβγαινε. 
> Σε κάποιον άλλο πρόσφατο αγώνα σχολιάσατε ένα γενικό νικητή ο οποίος είχε ύψος 1.69 και βάρος 80 κιλά, και αναρωτιέμαι ο δικός σας γενικός νικητής με ύψος 1.80+ και 90+ κιλά, πόσες κλάσσεις είναι ανώτερός του; 
> Μήπως τελικά ο αγώνας έμοιαζε με το MR. Αιγαίο; Μεγάλο ποσοστό των αθλητών που πήραν μέρος ήταν από την Ρόδο, και τελικά και οι νικητές ήταν από νησιά γειτονικά ή μη.
> ...


δεν θέλω να κάνω τον δικηγόρο αλλά το φόρουμ είναι ανοιχτό σε κάθε καλοπροαίρετο που θέλει να συμετέχει και να σχολιάσει τα δρώμενα .

όταν κάποιος απευθύνετε σε επώνυμα άτομα και ασκεί κρητική θα έπρεπε αν μη τι άλλο να μην κρατάει την ανωνυμία του , ακόμη και στην περίπτωση που είναι άγνωστος στο χώρο , είναι κανόνας ευγένιας και δείχνει άνθρωπος καλοπροαίρετος , (εκτός αν νομίζει οτι θα δεχτεί απειλές απο κάποιον πράγμα απίθανο και γελοίο.)

ενα ένα τα σχόλια πρώτον ως αναφορά τις συμετοχές των αθλητών υπαρχει γενικότερα μια κρίση στην ελλάδα σε κάποιους αγώνες περισσότεροι σε άλλους λιγότεροι συνήθως ένα καλό κίνητρο είναι γι αυτούς που θέλουν να φτάσουν ψηλά, οι αγώνες που συμετέχουν να είναι μιας αναγνωρισμένης ομοσπονδίας με δυνατότητα συμετοχής στο εξωτερικό και εκεί ο ανταγωνισμός είναι σκληρός πράγμα που αυτή η δυνατότητα  υπήρχε σε αυτόν τον αγώνα.

επίσης αν κάποιος είναι καλός είναι καλός είτε είναι μόνος του η έχει ανταγωνισμό και η αξία φαίνετε στους αγώνες του εξωτερικού .
ούτε συγκρίνουμε ανόμια πράγματα δηλαδή αυτός ο αθλητής σε άλλη ομοσπονδία βγήκε 3ος και εκεί πρώτος .

οι αθλητές κρίνονται την συγκεκριμένη μέρα ανάλογα με την φόρμα που έχουν εκείνη την μέρα γιατί πάντα υπάρχει δυνατότητα βελτίωσης απο αγώνα σε αγώνα , αλλιώς τι έπρεπε να κάνουν να συμψηφίσουν και την θέση που είχε απο άλλη ομοσπονδία .

αντίθετα θα σήκωνε κρητική αν γινόταν κάποια αδικία και σχολιαζόταν καλοπροαίρετα με επιχειρήματα .
εγω δεν ήμουν σ αυτόν τον αγώνα λόγω υποχρεώσεων ενω θα ήθελα να πάω αλλά δεν άκουσα το παραμικρό για αδικία και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν αξιοκρατικά .

επίσης δεν είμαστε ολυμπιακό άθλημα ούτε υπάρχουν επιχορηγήσεις απο το κράτος και όλα τα έξοδα βαραίνουν τον διοργανωτή , που φροντίζει να τα καλύψει απο χορηγίες και εισητήρια ,(το δεύτερο πολύ χλωμό γιατί λίγοι καταλαβαίνουν το κόστος μιάς οργάνωσης και πολλοί θέλουν να μπούν και τζάμπα ).

όταν μιλάει κάποιος για κίνητρα καλό θα είναι να κατονομάζει μερικά να καταλαβαίνουμε
αν νομίζετε οτι κίνητρο είναι ένα χρηματικό έπαθλο είστε γελασμένοι παλιότερα που δεν υπήρχαν καν τέτοια είχε πολύ περισσότερους αθλητές 
είναι κρίση γενικότερα .
και δεν νομίζω να είναι καλό ντίλ να ξοδέψει κάποιος πολλά ευρώ για να πάρει στην καλύτερη ένα έπαθλο 1000 η 2000 ευρώ πρέπει να είναι ψυχοπαθής , ασε που στην περίπτωση χρηματικού επάθλου εκεί να δείτε τι θα ακουγόταν για αδικίες γιατί ως γνωστόν το χρήμα δημιουργεί τέτοιες καταστάσεις .

και ως γνωστόν σε επίσημους αγώνες ερασιτεχνικών ομοσπονδιών απαγορεύονται χρηματικά έπαθλα παρα μόνο απο χορηγίες , αλλά δυστυχώς  δεν είμαστε καλιστεία η ολυμπιακά αθλήματα για να έχουμε τέτοιες χορηγίες .

αν κάποιος πάλι δεν αντέχει αυτό το σύστημα και θεωρεί οτι αδικείτε ας γίνει καλός και ας γίνει επαγγελματίας εκεί καθαρα θα έχει οικονομικό κίνητρο αφού θα συμετέχει σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες και να δεί πόσα απίδια παίρνει ο σάκος .

τα έξοδα είναι τα κύπελα , φωτισμός έξτρα (για έναν αγώνα θέλει 15000 με 20000 wat), ξενοδοχεία , αφίσες κάποια δεξίωση κτλ που αυτά δυσκολα καλύπτονται και ανεβαίνουν ανάλογα με το  επίπεδο της διοργάνωσης .
ένας άνθρωπος που αναλαμβάνει ένα τέτοιο εγχείρημα να μην έχει και το δέλεαρ της προβολής δηλαδή; είναι παράλογο δεν το καταλαβαίνω.

εγώ πιστεύω θα ήταν ευχής έργο για τις ομοσπονδίες αυτός που διοργανώνει ένα αγώνα να έχει την προβολή του να βγαινει οικονομικά και μακάρι να πάν όλα τόσο καλά και να βγάλει χρήματα για να θέλει να διοργανώσει και του χρόνου αγώνες , όπως σε μια πετυχημένη οργάνωση θα θέλουν να ξαναμπούν και οι χορηγοί αυτά τα έχει ανάγκη το ββ 

αλλά έχουμε φτάσει να κάνει κάποιος ενα αγώνα με χαμηλό μπατζετ και να ακούει τα εξαμάξης και άλλος να κάνει μια εκδήλωση με υψηλό μπατζετ και όλα τέλεια πάλι να ακούει διάφορα αρνητικά.
καλό θα ήταν αυτός που κρίνει να μην κρίνει κακοπροαίρετα αλλά επι της ουσίας .

επίσης λέχτηκε στο πόστ κυνήγησε τον κόσμο και όχι τούς αθλητές δηλαδή τούς αθλητές μια ωραία οργάνωση με κόσμο δεν είναι δελεαστική δεν το καταλαβαίνω και απο την άλλη λές δεν είχε κόσμο , δηλαδή φασκεις και αντιφάσκεις , θα προτιμούσες εσύ να εβγαινες να ποζάρεις σε άδεια αίθουσα , είπαμε πάνω απ όλα είναι η χαρά που δίνει το ββ το σόου που άν δεν έχει κόσμο είναι άχρηστο .

εγώ που τα γράφω αυτά δεν τα γράφω να συγκαλύψω κάτι η να χαιδέψω αυτιά κανενός γιατί ως γνωστόν στηρίζω την ναββα ιντερνατιοναλ αλλά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα ούτε να χωρήσουμε τίποτε με καμία ομοσπονδία που προσφέρει και αναδεικνύει το  ββ και επικροτώ τις καλές προσπάθειες .

όπως πραγματικά θα με στενοχωρούσε αν άκουγα οτι δεν πήγε καλά και δεν είχε το αναμενόμενο αποτέλεσμα μια τέτοια προσπάθεια .

ευχής έργο είναι όχι απλά να γίνονται αγώνες αλλά να μην μπαίνει μέσα ο διοργανωτής και ακόμη καλύτερα να βγάλει και χρήματα και κάθε χρόνο να κάνει καλύτερο αγώνα αυτό ισχύει και στην περίπτωση του μιχάλη του χρυσοβέργη , όσο για την ονομασία τού αγώνα που λές δεν νομίζω να ήταν λόγος μη προσέλευσης αθλητών και αν αυτό πείραξε κάποιον ας το δηλώσει επώνυμα , εγώ θα ερχόμουν αλλά επειδή ονομαζόταν έτσι δεν συμετείχα και μετά είναι κάτι που αφορά τον μιχάλη και την ομοσπονδία .

δηλαδή οταν υπάρχει κάποιος που θέλει να κάνει κάτι ξεχωριστό και φαντασμαγορικό και έχει επιτυχία γιατί δηλαδή να μην το ξανακάνει και είναι αθέμιτο να προβάλει τον εαυτό του, δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω ούτε είπε ποτέ κανείς οτι είναι σαν το αρνολντ κλάσικ .
έπειτα η προβολή του διοργανωτή είναι και μέσα στα ζητούμενα .

για αυτό όποιος δεν συμφωνεί  δεν συμετέχει η αν θέλει να εκφρασει αντιρήσεις ας το εκφράσει επώνυμα στον ίδιο και που ξέρεις μπορεί να βγεί κατι καλό .

----------


## Polyneikos

με καλυψε 100 % ο Ηλίας   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:  και με το παραπανω μαλιστα σε καποια πραγματα που θα ηθελα να θίξω,να μην κουράσω με τα ίδια πράγματα.
Φίλε μας που εγραψες όλες αυτες τις παρατηρησεις δεν θελουμε να αισθανθεις ότι όλοι παιρνουν το μερος του Χρυσοβεργη για καποιο λόγο,ίσως επειδη εσενα δεν σε ξερουμε ας πούμε ενω εκεινον τον γνωρίζουμε αλλά πραγματικά είναι πολυ ατυχής και άστοχη κίνηση από ενα μελος που δεν έχει ξαναποστάρει σε ένα φορουμ η πρώτη του  επαφη χωρίς καλά καλά να έχει συστηθει στα καινουργια μέλη να είναι μια τέτοια τοποθετηση.
Ένα σχόλιο που έχω να κάνω είναι αυτό που ανεφερες σχετικα ότι δεν προσεχτηκαν οι αθλητες σχετικά με τα έπαθλα,επρεπε ν πάρουν χρηματικά ποσά κτλ.Σε άλλους αγώνες  καποιοι μπορεί να πήραν 200 Ευρώ ή 2 κουτια πρωτεινης που και παλι το επικροτω γιατί αν καποιος διοργανωτης αυτά τον παιρνει να δωσει-αυτα δίνει ,μεσω καποιων χορηγών.
Δηλαδή αν ο Μιχάλης έλεγε οκ δίνω και εγω 200 - 300 Ευρώ αλλά ξερετε κατι;;Δεν βάζω ούτε δωματια,ούτε εισητηρια,ούτε φαγητο(και για τους συνοδους αυτα,άρα x 2 ή x 3 τα έξοδα και καποιος αντί να την βγάλει ανεξοδα 'οπως και συνεβη για τους αθλητες και τους συνοδόυς τους έβαζε και κανα 700άρι από την τσεπη του για όσα προανέφερα, θα ήταν καλύτερα;;
Εν πάσει περιπτωση επειδη Αμερική δεν έχουμε γίνει για να προσφέρονται Hammer τζιπ,ρολόγια και μετρητα στους νικητες,τουλαχιστον το να μην μπαινουν και μεσα είναι μεγάλης σημασίας.

----------


## Polyneikos

> ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΕΣΩ ΤΟΥΣ MODERATORS ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΑΝΩΝΥΜΑ ΣΤΗΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΚΟΒΟΥΛΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΟ ΟΤΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΘΑΡΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΑΠΤΗ ΝΑ ΕΚΦΡΑΖΕΙ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΠΩΝΥΜΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΠΩΝΥΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΜΑΤΟΥ.


κ . Γερολυματε, χωρίς να εκφράζω το συνολο των moderators, αλλά ουσιαστικά μόνο την δικια μου γνωμη εκφερω πανω σε αυτό που λετε, έχω να πω το εξης:
Όταν  γραφει καποιος ένα σχόλιο ώσπου να το διαβασει καποιος moderator μπορεί να έχει βγει στον αερα καποιες ώρες(όλοι έχουμε από μια δουλεια και μπαινουμε ενδιαμεσα από τις υποχρεώσεις μας).Από εκεί και περα από την στγμή που έχει βγει στον αερα και το εχουν διαβασει αυτό το σχόλιο 5-10-100 άτομα κατα την γνώμη μου το πιο αστοχο που θα μπορουσαμε να κανουμε θα ηταν να σβηστεί το θέμα ή το μέλος που το έγραψε.
Αφενός μεν θα ικανοποιούσαμε τους έστω κακεντρεχείς ή με σκοπιμότητα ανθρωπους(αν είναι τέτοιοι και όχι απλα καποιος "αιρετικός") που έχουν γραψει  αυτα τα σχόλια πως μας την "σκάσανε" 'εστω και για λίγες ωρες ώσπου να κατεβασουμε το θεμα,αφετερου δε,πλέον θα είχαν μεινει αρκετα αναπάντητα ερωτήματα σε καποιους που πρόλαβαν και το διαβασαν και δεν γνωρίζουν προσωπα και καταστασεις.
Η γνώμη μου είναι πως όταν υπάρχει καποιο σχόλιο που αφορά ομοσπονδία ή αθλητες και προπονητες μπορεί να δεχεται απάντηση από αυτόν που θιγεται αρκεί να τηρούνται οι όροι ομαλης διεξαγωγης του φόρουμ.
π.χ. τι να το κανω εγω αν καποιος με βρίσει σε όλο το φόρουμ και μετά μου ζητησει με προσωπικο μηνυμα συγνωμη,έχουν μεινει οι εντυπώσεις στον κόσμο;;Σε αυτην την περίπτωση θα ήθελα να ανταπαντησω με το ίδιο όπλο,δημόσια.
Με αυτη την λογική δεν πειραχτηκε το σχόλιο και όχι για να προστατευτει ο γραφων του σχολιου,εγω προσωπικα δεν θα ηθελα να στερησω μια ανταπάντηση του θιγομενου.

----------


## alex gerolymatos

> ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΕΣΩ ΤΟΥΣ MODERATORS ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΑΝΩΝΥΜΑ ΣΤΗΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΚΟΒΟΥΛΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΟ ΟΤΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΘΑΡΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΑΠΤΗ ΝΑ ΕΚΦΡΑΖΕΙ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΠΩΝΥΜΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΠΩΝΥΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΜΑΤΟΥ.





> κ . Γερολυματε, χωρίς να εκφράζω το συνολο των moderators, αλλά ουσιαστικά μόνο την δικια μου γνωμη εκφερω πανω σε αυτό που λετε, έχω να πω το εξης:
> Όταν γραφει καποιος ένα σχόλιο ώσπου να το διαβασει καποιος moderator μπορεί να έχει βγει στον αερα καποιες ώρες(όλοι έχουμε από μια δουλεια και μπαινουμε ενδιαμεσα από τις υποχρεώσεις μας).Από εκεί και περα από την στγμή που έχει βγει στον αερα και το εχουν διαβασει αυτό το σχόλιο 5-10-100 άτομα κατα την γνώμη μου το πιο αστοχο που θα μπορουσαμε να κανουμε θα ηταν να σβηστεί το θέμα ή το μέλος που το έγραψε.
> Αφενός μεν θα ικανοποιούσαμε τους έστω κακεντρεχείς ή με σκοπιμότητα ανθρωπους(αν είναι τέτοιοι και όχι απλα καποιος "αιρετικός") που έχουν γραψει αυτα τα σχόλια πως μας την "σκάσανε" 'εστω και για λίγες ωρες ώσπου να κατεβασουμε το θεμα,αφετερου δε,πλέον θα είχαν μεινει αρκετα αναπάντητα ερωτήματα σε καποιους που πρόλαβαν και το διαβασαν και δεν γνωρίζουν προσωπα και καταστασεις.
> Η γνώμη μου είναι πως όταν υπάρχει καποιο σχόλιο που αφορά ομοσπονδία ή αθλητες και προπονητες μπορεί να δεχεται απάντηση από αυτόν που θιγεται αρκεί να τηρούνται οι όροι ομαλης διεξαγωγης του φόρουμ.
> π.χ. τι να το κανω εγω αν καποιος με βρίσει σε όλο το φόρουμ και μετά μου ζητησει με προσωπικο μηνυμα συγνωμη,έχουν μεινει οι εντυπώσεις στον κόσμο;;Σε αυτην την περίπτωση θα ήθελα να ανταπαντησω με το ίδιο όπλο,δημόσια.
> Με αυτη την λογική δεν πειραχτηκε το σχόλιο και όχι για να προστατευτει ο γραφων του σχολιου,εγω προσωπικα δεν θα ηθελα να στερησω μια ανταπάντηση του θιγομενου.


Καλησπερα Πολυνικε αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι δεν μπορει να γινονται ανωνυμα τετοιου ειδους στημενα σχολια επωνυμα καποιος μπορει να πει τα παντα εαν εχει το θαρος.

----------


## chrisberg

> posted by Polyneikos :Με αυτη την λογική δεν πειραχτηκε το σχόλιο και όχι για να προστατευτει ο γράφων
> του σχολιου,εγω προσωπικα δεν θα ηθελα να στερησω μια ανταπάντηση του θιγομενου.





> posted by muscleboss : ο chrisberg εξέφρασε την επιθυμία να μη γίνει καμία παρέμβαση στο θέμα και συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
> εξάλλου το ποστ του chrisberg λέει πολλά που πρέπει να ξέρουμε για τον αγώνα που έκανε.


 

 :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω νομίζω καλώς δεν σβήστηκε γιατί όταν υπάρχουν επιχειρήματα οτι και να πεί ο άλλος μπορείς να αντιπαρατεθείς .
θα μπορούσε να  ήταν και καλοπροαίρετο το σχόλιο αλλά δυστηχώς στην προκειμένη περίπτωση  δεν ήταν , δεν ξέρω μόνο αν ήταν παρακεινούμενος απο κάπου γιατί αν είχε δίκιο και ήταν αρσενικός , μετά απο την απάντηση που πήρε θα έπρεπε να πεί ναί ρε παιδιά είμαι ο γιώργος πχ αυτό το είδα αρνητικό και λέω την γνώμη μου , έτσι τουλάχιστον δεν θα έπεφτε τόσο στα μάτια μας αλλά ούτε δίκιο είχε, ούτε και το θάρος να στηρίξει αυτά που λέει .

αλλά είπαμε έξω απ το χορό πολλά τραγούδια λένε.

----------


## chrisberg

> γιατί αν είχε δίκιο και ήταν αρσενικός ,    
> μετά απο την απάντηση που πήρε θα έπρεπε να πεί ναί ρε παιδιά είμαι ο γιώργος πχ αυτό το είδα αρνητικό και λέω την γνώμη μου , έτσι τουλάχιστον δεν θα έπεφτε τόσο στα μάτια μας αλλά ούτε δίκιο είχε, ούτε και το θάρος να στηρίξει αυτά που λέει .


 :02. Puke:   :02. Puke:   :02. Puke:  



Καλά τα λές Λιάκο!!!  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:  
Οταν Ο Ηλίας και ο Σιγάλας που ξέρουν τι σημαίνει μια τέτεια διοργάνωση σου λένε συνγχαρητήρια τι να μας πεί ο κάθε "καλοπροαίρετος"

----------


## chrisberg

θα παρακαλαίσω εάν δεί ή ακούσει κανείς τον Enduardo να απαντά να με ενημερώσει τηλεφωνικά λόγο απουσίας μου στο εξωτερικό για 5 ημέρες!!!
Κάνε υπομονή φίλε μου Enduardo!!! ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΦΩ.   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:  

Πάντα φιλικά και με χιούμορ έστω και καυστικό...
                                       Χρυσοβέργης Μιχάλης

----------


## nicksigalas

Σεβασμο στους αθλητες για την προσπαθεια που κανουν για να ανεβουν στην σκηνη και να δωσουν τον καλυτερο τους εαυτο για να τους δεις εσυ φιλε μου. Τωρα οσο για την διοργανωση του καθε αγωνα που γινετε αν εχεις ποτε ασχοληθει δεν θα επρεπε να σχολιαζεις με αυτον τον τροπο. Αν ποτε ασχοληθεις τοτε οι καυστικες σου ιδεες δεν θα ηταν αυτες... Νασαι Καλα.. ΣΙΓΑΛΑΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ.

----------


## ioannis1

εμενα μου δοθηκε η εντυπωση πως ο εντουαρντο πως λεγεται ,απλα ηθελε να δημιουργησει προβλημα αναμεσα στα μελη του φορουμ πιθανως λογω των μεγαλων ονοματων που εχει το φορουμ.ας μη του δωσουμε λοιπον αλλο συνεχεια εκτος και αν επωνυμα πλεον εχει τη δυνατοτητα να απαντησει.

----------


## Polyneikos

Συμφωνω με τον Γιάννη !   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:

----------


## chrisberg

TO ΘΥΜΑΣΤΕ????





> Μήπως σας ενδιέφερε περισσότερο η προσωπική σας προβολή, παρά η προβολή του αθλήματος; 
> 
> Παντού για αυτόν τον αγώνα βλέπαμε ένα "Chrisberg", υπάρχει άλλος αγώνας στην Ελλάδα που να έχει 
> συνδεθεί ο τίτλος του με όνομα διοργανωτή και μάλιστα για συνεχόμενες χρονιές; 
> Η αφίσσα του αγώνα δεν είχε αθλητές (!) , αλλά το σήμα σας όπως και τα βραβεία είχαν το σημα σας.
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι κυνηγήσατε τον κόσμο και όχι τους αθλητές. Δούλεψε τη μία χρονιά, αλλά ο κόσμος 
> ίσως δεν ικανοποιήθηκε από το επίπεδο και το θέαμα των αθλητών και δεν ξανατίμησε τον αγώνα. 
> Πόσο μάλλον σε μια επαρχιακή πόλη που όπως έχει δείξει η ιστορία συνεχόμενοι αγώνες δεν έχουν.
> ...


Bρηκα αυτη τη φωτό

----------


## chrisberg

> Ας μου επιτρέψετε όμως να γίνω λίγο ακόμη πιο καυστικός.
> Μήπως σας ενδιέφερε περισσότερο η προσωπική σας προβολή, παρά η προβολή του αθλήματος; 
> Τουλάχιστον αυτό πέρασε σε αρκετούς (και λογικό είναι να συμβαίνει αφού πληρώνετε από την τσεπη σας). 
> Παντού για αυτόν τον αγώνα βλέπαμε ένα "Chrisberg", υπάρχει άλλος αγώνας στην Ελλάδα που να έχει 
> συνδεθεί ο τίτλος του με όνομα διοργανωτή και μάλιστα για συνεχόμενες χρονιές; 
> Η αφίσσα του αγώνα δεν είχε αθλητές (!) , αλλά το σήμα σας όπως και τα βραβεία είχαν το σημα σας.

----------


## Polyneikos

Η αφίσσα ήταν πολυ καλή και εξυπνή σαν ιδέα,με το παρον και το παρελθον με Μάγκο και Γκινή σε ανάλογη πόζα,απορω που δεν είδε ο φίλος τους αθλητες στην αφίσσα !!

----------


## eas2000

Εγώ που είμαι άσχετος με όλα αυτά (αγώνες bodybuilding) βλέπω οτι ο μοναδικός λόγος που μπάινουν 
στο φόρουμ αυτά είναι για διαφήμηση και τιποτα παραπάνω.

Καλό είναι να μπίνουν φώτο από αγώνες αλλά οχι με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Ξέρετε καλά οτι παλιά δεν γινόταν αυτό.

Και ούτε μας ενδιαφέρουν οι κόντρες μεταξύ των ομοσπονδιών κπλ. και τα αρνητικά σχόλια που γίνονται για τα επίπεδα των αθλητών, τη διοργάνωση κλπ.


Λίγος σεβασμός στα μέλη. 
Εγώ έτσι το βλέπω, sorry, καλοπροαίρετα μιλάω. Αν θελετε διαγράψτε το ποστ.

----------


## chrisberg

> Εγώ που είμαι άσχετος με όλα αυτά (αγώνες bodybuilding) βλέπω οτι ο μοναδικός λόγος που μπάινουν 
> στο φόρουμ αυτά είναι για διαφήμηση και τιποτα παραπάνω. 
> 
> 
> Καλό είναι να μπίνουν φώτο από αγώνες αλλά οχι με αυτόν τον τρόπο.
> 
> Ξέρετε καλά οτι παλιά δεν γινόταν αυτό.
> 
> Και ούτε μας ενδιαφέρουν οι κόντρες μεταξύ των ομοσπονδιών κπλ. και τα αρνητικά σχόλια που γίνονται για τα επίπεδα των αθλητών, τη διοργάνωση κλπ.
> ...




 :08. In and Out:   :08. In and Out:   :08. In and Out: 



> Εγώ που είμαι άσχετος με όλα αυτά (αγώνες bodybuilding) βλέπω οτι ο μοναδικός λόγος που μπάινουν 
> στο φόρουμ αυτά είναι για διαφήμηση και τιποτα παραπάνω. .


( ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ. ) Μια χαρά το ξεκίνησες!!!
Διαφήμηση σε τι...  Sε αγώνα που έχει ήδη γίνει.






> Καλό είναι να μπίνουν φώτο από αγώνες αλλά οχι με αυτόν τον τρόπο.


Πως θα μπαίνουν με καρφιά στα δέντρα???




> Ξέρετε καλά οτι παλιά δεν γινόταν αυτό.


Δεν υπήρχε τοτε το FORUM!!!




> Και ούτε μας ενδιαφέρουν οι κόντρες μεταξύ των ομοσπονδιών κπλ. και τα αρνητικά σχόλια που γίνονται για τα επίπεδα των αθλητών, τη διοργάνωση κλπ.


Που τις είδες τις κόντρες ??? Ο Νίκος Σιγάλας είναι μέλος της WABBA και ο Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου της ΝΑΒΒΑ.




> Λίγος σεβασμός στα μέλη.


Ποιά μέλη?? χέρια πόδια κ.λ.π.???
Γιατί μόνο εσύ το είδες έτσι το θέμα.




> Εγώ έτσι το βλέπω, sorry, καλοπροαίρετα μιλάω. Αν θελετε διαγράψτε το ποστ.


Δεκτή η συγνώμη σου!!!
Εγώ δε βλέπω το λόγο να διαγραφεί το post σου, και εξάλου δεν έχω αυτή τη δυνατότητα!
Απο την άλλη εκτός του ότι αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι άλλα ντάλον σαν ιδέα την αντιπαράθεση δεν τη
θεορώ άσχημη. (Φτάνει να υπάρχει και λόγος να γίνει.)

 :08. In and Out:   :08. In and Out:   :08. In and Out:

----------


## Muscleboss

φίλε eas2000, θα διαφωνήσω και εγώ μαζί σου, αλλά η γνώμη σου είναι σεβαστή.
μπορεί να μην ενδιαφέρουν εσένα και το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά ενδιαφέρουν ένα άλλο μεγάλο αριθμό επισκεπτών.

ακόμη και διαφήμιση αγώνων να ήταν, φόρουμ bodybuilding είμαστε και αν μη τι άλλο έχουμε υποχρέωση να διαφημιζουμε τους αγώνες.

αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος μόνο για διατροφή ή προπόνηση, υπάρχουν οι αντιστοιχες κατηγορίες...  :01. Smile:  

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Φίλε eas σίγουρα ότι λες το λες με την αγαπη σου προς το αθλημα μας και ίσως είναι ρομαντική αποψη και εγω είμαι υπερ απλά αυτα προκυπτουν σε ένα χωρο συναντησης αγνωστων ανθρώπων με διαφορετικα συμφεροντα καποιες φορές.
,διαφορετικα δεν θα υπήρχαν και 5 ομοσπονδίες που υπάρχουν σήμερα.Υπάρχει και σχετικό τόπικ όμως για να μην χαλάσω το τοπικ του αγωνα στο εξης σημειο : http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtopic.php?t=3032,συμπτωματικα εγώ το είχα ανοιξει,γιατί είχα τετοιου είδους αποριες και αναζητησεις!!

Και βεβαιως δεν υπάρχει λογος να σβηστει ένα ποστ που εκφραζει μια αποψη,αλίμονο,απλά θα διαφωνησω μαζί σου ως προς την διαφημιση που ανεφερες,εγω πιστευω ότι δεν είναι κακο να πρωωθούνται οι αγωνες από τους διοργανωτες μεσω των φόρουμς καθως είμαστε το μονο μεσο πρωωθησης του αθληματος μας.Η λέξη διαφημιση δεν είναι κακή σαν εννοια,μακαρι να ενημερωνομαστε  για όλους τους αγωνες εγκαιρα !!
Πάντως ασεβεια προς τα μελη δεν έχει δειξει κάποιος προς το παρόν,όταν εντοπίσουμε τέτοια κρούσματα προσπαθούμε να τα συμμορφώσουμε .

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

με βρίσκετε και εμένα σύμφωνο στην απάντηση τού εας , δεν είναι κακό να λέει κάποιος τις απορίες και τις ενστάσεις του και δικαιολογήτε γιατί όπως λέει δεν ξέρει και μάλιστα λέει είμαι άσχετος , όταν όμως παίρνει μια ολοκληρωμένη απάντηση με επιχειρήματα δεν υπάρχει λόγος αμφισβήτησης .

καλοδεχούμενη κάθε απορία γι αυτό άλλωστε είναι το φόρουμ αρκεί να μην είναι κακοπροαίρετη και ενα θέμα μπορεί κάποιους να μην τους ενδιαφέρει κάποιους όμως τους ενδιαφέρει και πρέπει να γινετε σεβαστό .
όπως και λογικό είναι να προβάλονται αγώνες ββ, αν δεν γίνονται εδώ που αλλού θα γίνονται, η μήπως το ββ έχει προβολή απο τα ΜΜΕ και δεν το ξέρω.  :02. Idea:

----------


## chrisberg

Ευχαριστώ που με την αγάπη και το ενδιαφέρον σας το τοpik πέρασε τα 5000 reads
 :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mιχάλη αν μας έίχες βαλει και αλλες φωτό θα υπήρχαν και περισσότερες επισκεψεις, όσοι δεν έχουν παει στον αγώνα  αποκτούν εικονα από τις φωτογραφίες και πιστεψε με υπάρχει πολύ κοσμος που  τον ενδιαφέρει,ακόμα και τύποι που εμφανίζονται για ένα ποστ(χε,χε!).
Ότι μπορείς να βαλεις "ριξτο" !! 
Πάντα πρέπει να  βοηθαμε ,με το μεσο που εχει ο καθενας ,ατομα που δουλευουν για την αναπτυξη του αγωνιστικου bb και δεν κωλωνουν να βαλουν το χερι βαθια στην τσεπη για να ανεβουν 25-30-50 αθλητες στην σκηνη.  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## chrisberg

Λιγες απο τα παρασκήνια...

----------


## Muscleboss

cool! πάντα μου άρεσαν οι backstage pics!  :03. Thumb up:  

o μάγκος παρότι άβαφος φαίνεται ότι είναι 1 έως 2 κλάσεις πάνω από τους υπόλοιπους έλληνες αθλητές. φαντάσου να στεκόταν σε κανα κομπαριζον...  :02. Affraid:  

MB

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

συμφωνώ πολύ ωραίες φοτο και για παρασκήνια πολυ καθαρες .
ενοείτε ο μαγγος είναι κλάσεις ανώτερος   :03. Awesome:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολύ ωραίες φωτό Μιχάλη,όντως ο Γιάννης έχει ξεφύγει από τους υπόλοιπους..  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## ovelix

Ολοι ειναι τουμπανο ,το R1 ειναι  το    επαθλο ...   :03. Thumb up:   :02. Rocking:

----------


## chrisberg

> Ολοι ειναι τουμπανο ,το R1 ειναι  το    επαθλο ...


Καλυτερα Τρεις Μερες λυκος παρα...μια ζωη προβατο



Και γαμ... τα συνθήματα μεγάλε!!!

Εγω παλιά έλεγα καλυτερα 1 μέρα ΛΙΟΝΤΑΡΙ παρά 40 χρόνια Κατσίκα...

----------


## chrisberg

Παίδες δε μου άρεσε ο αριθμός των reads 6666 και για αυτό έγραψα.
ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ σε όλους σας.

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαλη χρονια Μιχάλη και σου εύχομαι ότι επιθυμεις.Επίσης να είσαι γερός  :04. Box:   για να προετοιμασεις το έδαφος για το 5ο Chriwberg Grand PRIX πλέον !!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλή χρονιά μιχάλη με επιτυχίες   :08. Toast:

----------


## chrisberg

> καλή χρονιά μιχάλη με επιτυχίες



Για να δούμε ο αγώνας στην Κέρκυρα θα είναι αναλόγου επιπέδου?
Ευχωμαι πάντως ολόψυχα καλή επιτυχεία!

----------

